# Plowing on Gravel



## Tom c. (Nov 23, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you guys plow any gravel lots? I have a decent sized lot and am at wits end on plowing it and getting it decently done. I've tried to lift the blade 1" off of float and plow like that and it's ok on small amounts of snow. We just bot about 15" of snow and i had to plow with the blade on float and it start to spin the wheels and dig in when the blade gets loaded up with snow. Any of you guys have any suggestions? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

most will tell you either to run shoes on your plow, or cut open a length of pipe and put that over your cutting edge.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

What are you running for a truck and plow? Knowing would help us give you advice.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

farmer101;1004420 said:


> most will tell you either to run shoes on your plow, or cut open a length of pipe and put that over your cutting edge.


yup run shoes high. ive never heard of the pipe idea, but it seems like that might work


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just keep your foot in it. lol


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

ajslands;1004441 said:


> yup run shoes high. ive never heard of the pipe idea, but it seems like that might work


when i first brought up the idea of maybe gettin a plow for my truck, i brought up the gravel question and some suggested the pipe idea. i saw some pics and they looked pretty cool. i havent done it, but i want to do it to our farm blade so i dont have to rake a half a mile of gravel out of the grass along our drive.lol


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

What would you do, just cut a slit in one with an asedyline torch?


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

or a plasma cutter, or if you want to take forever, a die grinder.:laughing:

but thats what i was thinking. ive never heard anyone say for sure how to cut it, but you do split it open and just slide it over the edge. but you also need to make mounting tabs or something like that to hold it on.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

It takes a little practice. Pick the blade up till it's just off the ground. Once the gravel is frozen, drop the blade and let her rip.


----------



## Tom c. (Nov 23, 2005)

oldmankent;1004422 said:


> What are you running for a truck and plow? Knowing would help us give you advice.


Running an 03 dodge quad cab with Boss plow.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just a suggestion, you might want to try plowing with the storm, instead of waiting for 15 inches to fall. Specially if it is a wet snow. Wet snow usually causes the blade to want to dig in more, by pulling down on it. If you would have hit the lot 2 or 3 times during the snowfall I am sure it would have worked much better.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Rc he's talking about plowing on gravel, not plowing deep snow


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Not exactly a parking lot, but for my neighbors gravel driveway I just lift the plow a touch above the gravel, leaves just a bit of snow.

I may try the pipe idea with PVC, may work for my lightweight plow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

PVC will get shreaded real fast, gotta use steel.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We plow a storage lot and some driveways. Let the plow all the way down and then a touch back up. Leaves a layer of snow that will eventually get hard packed and then you can just plow whatever falls on top of it. Works great for us.


----------



## Tom c. (Nov 23, 2005)

*Plowing gravel lots*

I've tried the 1" off the ground method and it works well for small snowfall amounts. The last storm we had we were getting over an inch an hour and I was hitting 4 parking lots to keep them useable. The gravel lot only gets used periodically {church and daycare}. My problem arises after the storm when the daycare center is in use. Moms and kids and snow is oh oh. Wound up using a large amount of salt to get rid of ice patches. Well I'll try a few things and see what happens. Thanks for the tips Tom Aka Plowdude


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Straight salt on gravel is generally considered a no-no.


----------



## Cfish (Jan 15, 2008)

*Pipe on plow*

I have seen a different way to attach to straight plows. The pipe had posts wielded to heavy wall tube, 2' I think. The posts fit into shoe mounts. easy to take on or off.It seemed to work well. 
CFish


----------



## RWK in WI (Mar 29, 2003)

On some of the plows we uses in Northern Wis. on sand / gravel drives and roads we use a sand guard. It is a piece of heavy angle iron about 5 or 6 inches on a side. We drill a few holes in one side spaced to replace a couple of bolts holding the cutting edge to the plow. By placing one side of the angle in front of the blade held on by a few longer bolts through the cutting edge and the plow blade, the other side of the angle iron goes back under the blade. This forces the gravel and a little snow down under the blade and the edge of the angle iron acts like a edge to allow the plow to operate normaly. 

I hope this some ideas.


----------



## NHCraigT (Oct 21, 2008)

Get out and plow WITH the snow. It sounds like you are trying to go out and plow "after" the snow (15" according to your post). I am not surprised you are having problems.....


And use plow shoes!


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just keep blade full angle I do a large gravel lot and roads no problem!! I also have no shoes on my plow never use them!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

kep the blade up an inch or so...

dont wait till theres 15 inches before you try and plow it....





and above all...keep the shoes on..........









YOUR FEET.........xysport


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

2COR517;1006511 said:


> Straight salt on gravel is generally considered a no-no.


I have never heard this. Could you explain why?
Thanks Dennis


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dforbes;1007241 said:


> I have never heard this. Could you explain why?
> Thanks Dennis


The only way you will be able to effectively plow gravel is to let it freeze solid. If you keep putting straight salt on, the salt brine will mix with the top few inches of gravel creating almost a slurry. You will need on extremely cold temps for this to freeze.

At least this has been my experience, and others have had similar results.

Your best bet is to let the gravel get frozen solid, and manage any ice buildup by spreading sand. I mix my sand with just enough salt to keep it from freezing, about 10 to 1. Once it is frozen, and hopefully smooth, you can drop the blade and plow like normal asphalt. I plow a couple of commercial accounts with gravel. One is a rather steep road with a curve to it. She is a dog groomer and the road has to be clear enough for most any vehicle to get up all year. She has the road power raked every fall, then I do my thing. Once we have some decent frost, I can rip right through it and get it as clean as the highway. Her customers always comment how good the road is.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we VERY rarely put salt on our dirt roads...

we plow them and maybe put a little sand once in a while, otherwise they'll
never freeze up and you'll be plowing mush all year long


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

pipes are the way to go, been using them for years. the boss dealers around her even sell them. $135 for an 8'2 v. i use 2 1/2" and made them myself. i've donr them both ways, cut a slot to slide over the cutting edge and aldo no slot. just weld flat stock to the pipes with slots in the flat stock, the flat stock is lined up with a cutting edge bolt and has a slot in it so as the cutting edge wears you can make sure when you use the pipe again it is sitting tight to the edge. if cutting a slot, make sure you cut in short strokes and switch ends often, the pipe with warp and twist very easy when its opened up. 
pipes are very useful early in the season if not plowing pavement or asphalt. saves lawns way better then shoes.


----------

